# US Dollar to Canadian Dollar exchange rate.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Is the US Dollar to Canadian Dollar exchange rate improving? 

It looks to me like the US Dollar has very good purchasing power in Canada right now and has been on the rise since January 2014. 

For someone from the States looking to buy direct from Canada, the rate is 1 US Dollar to 1.13 Canadian dollars as of 11-17-14. 

The Canadian Dollar averaged 1.22 from 1972 until 2014, reaching an all time high of 1.61 in January of 2002 and a record low of 0.92 in November of 2007.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, with this rising-falling dollar thingy now I've got the ammunition. It's in the car to Canada, watch the Corner Gas Movie, (I am an official movie backer), and pick up a new Yamaha or Honda or both!!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Unless you're looking at something like a Yamaha or a Canadian model Honda with the hydraulic height assist you're not going to save any money. Even with the exhange rate the way it is it's _still_ cheaper for us over in Canada to go to the US to shop.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> Unless you're looking at something like a Yamaha or a Canadian model Honda with the hydraulic height assist you're not going to save any money. Even with the exhange rate the way it is it's _still_ cheaper for us over in Canada to go to the US to shop.


Just out of curiosity, does that happen often?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does that happen often?


Canadians going south of the border to shop? All the time. I don't live close enough to the border to bother, but a lot of people do, especially the ones that live closer. For reference I live about 6 hours from Maine.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Ok, with this rising-falling dollar thingy now I've got the ammunition. It's in the car to Canada, watch the Corner Gas Movie, (I am an official movie backer), and pick up a new Yamaha or Honda or both!!


Further proof that Americans have impeccable taste  Corner Gas is great, the movie preview has lots of subtle, "I don't get it" moments if you aren't a fan of the series or not familiar - I like they added a 3rd party perspective to the film to keep new viewers up to speed. It's gonna be good!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Further proof that Americans have impeccable taste  Corner Gas is great, the movie preview has lots of subtle, "I don't get it" moments if you aren't a fan of the series or not familiar - I like they added a 3rd party perspective to the film to keep new viewers up to speed. It's gonna be good!


Last summer my wife and I were shopping about an hour south of home. We
were in an Amish town looking around when I heard someone shout, "Hey
Saskatchewan!" Then I heard "Hey Saskatchewan!" again. My wife turns to 
me and says, "They want you hotshot", and points to my t-shirt. I was wearing
my Saskatchewan Football t-shirt, (Go Riders), just like the one Hank wears
in the TV show. Turns out the nice couple were vacationing from Ottawa, the
lady grew up in Saskatoon.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> Canadians going south of the border to shop? All the time. I don't live close enough to the border to bother, but a lot of people do, especially the ones that live closer. For reference I live about 6 hours from Maine.


Huh, thanks for the answer. I live about 5-6 hours from any port of entry, so my only experience has been on the highway with the snowbirds going south. And their on a mission to get to the land of shorts and flip flops.

It must be rough for retailers along the border, on both sides.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm two hours from North Dakota. 

We do a ton of us shopping. 
Most things online are free shipping to the states. We drive down, at least 5 times a year.


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

Everything is still cheaper in the US regardless of exchange rate


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Except for prescription drugs  The retirees take trips up there to get refills.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Is the US Dollar to Canadian Dollar exchange rate improving?
> 
> It looks to me like the US Dollar has very good purchasing power in Canada right now and has been on the rise since January 2014.
> 
> ...



the US dollar index and exchange rate is on the rise and up in the 80's range, because Janet Yellen and the Federal Reserve Board of Governors has halted Quantitative Easing for now- at least out in the open it's halted.
the USA has been using QE ever since the 2008 mortgage loan banking crisis, to inflate the money supply, like financial meth, to keep the zombie economy alive. They also lowered the interest rate to basically zero for member banks in the USA. these are the only 2 tools in their toolbox. 

all this funny money at low interest and easy terms, was supposed to get the economy going, instead the banks just put it in the stock market, that's why the stock market went to 17,000 on the DOW index. the banks didnt' want to take chances with American consumers, who were losing jobs at record rates to Chinese offshoring. American workers who lose their jobs, don't pay for their cars and homes, that were bought on credit. so the banks get stuck with heavily devalued real estate and used cars, and the people declare bankruptcy and stick the bank for the loans. the stock market surge is a fake market, and when they pull the plug, that puppy is going to CRASH, in a spectacular way.

all this money creation with no backing, really kicked the crap out of the dollar value and it fell to low 70's in the index a few years ago. that's when everyone started cashing in 401k's, IRA's, stocks, bonds, pensions and buying gold and silver, and the precious metals skyrocketed. Gold hit $1900/oz and silver hit $50/oz.

to put this into perspective- a silver dollar from 1920 with a face value of $1 and with "one dollar" embossed on it, was suddenly worth $50

and the same size gold coin from 1920, with "twenty dollars" embossed on it, was then worth $1900

these are both 1 oz. coins. so if you have ten gold double eagles in your pocket, weighing 10 oz. total, with a face value of $200, you could cash them in at the local gold/silver exchange or coin shop, for $19,000

that's how badly they inflated the money supply. that's why gas hit $4/gallon and a pound of butter was $5. In the meantime, Americans who were living off savings interest, had to start cashing in the principal sums, as the interest was so low, it wasn't earning anything anymore.

this is how the central banks use inflation as a hidden tax, to erase the savings and wealth of the middle class, make us poor, and make us work 80 hours/week just to survive. they devalue the currency. they can afford it, they have millions, billions, or in some cases like the Rothschilds of England, trillions. if they have 100 billion $$ in the bank, and they devalue the currency so it's only worth 1/5 of what it was before, everyone else is on welfare and food stamps and what money they have, doesn't buy much- but THEY still have 20 billion $ after the reset. it's the mechanism they use, to keep themselves on top, and destroy YOUR wealth.

sort of like sitting on a mountain, and flooding the entire world, everyone else would drown, but the tip of the mountain sticks up through the water, and they survive. they willingly do the flooding, because it keeps them on top, while destroying everyone else financially.

they pushed that insane policy for 6 years, to the brink that the dollar was falling and failing as the world reserve currency. it would have made your savings and paycheck basically worth NOTHING. they had to BACK OFF and stop doing the QE program, before we all ended up where Weimar Germany was- with hyperinflation. 

in Germany back in 1919-1920, they inflated the money supply so badly, that people were burning it for heat in their stoves like wood. the wood was worth more than money. kids were playing with stacks of bills like building blocks. the money was worthless.

the USA still does QE off the record, through Belgian government buyers of US treasuries. so they are still doing it just through one of their vassal European states.


----------

